# Just a fun picture, I hope



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Long, long ago and far away I had an AVL loom, this is all I have left, but I'm keeping it just because, it's a little rusty but it's mine, all mine, and yes I really had one, the loom I mean, so I keep it in my collection of totally useless things, gotta laugh,

Janallyn


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Not useless, it's a memory keeper.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love it! I'm keeping a hand made spool from a 200 year old spinning wheel. Doesn't fit my wheels, but I don't care, lol.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But of course you are keeping it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would keep it to. Not usful items sometimes are the best memories. I love it. No laughing here other then I could find a few of those kinda things to.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

And it looks like you could maim an intruder with it....so not useless.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course you need to keep it!!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

I have one of these with a thermometer in it.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Only wool said:


> I have one of these with a thermometer in it.


Thank you all, I think I'll hang it on the wall, it has great memories, I'm attaching a picture of fabric I made with it, "those were the days my friend, we thought they would never end", why I have the fabric beats me, have about 4 yards, can't let it go, laughing at myself,

Janallyn


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The weaving is just beautiful!

I bought a little loom for the tabletop. It's, I guess, a tapestry loom and not a rigid heddle loom. I keep telling myself I'm going to learn to use it. Usually, I hit a lull in my knitting at some point, and then it'll be time to learn to weave.

Hazel


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I love the look of your fabric and as a dressmaker I can see all sorts of possibilities for using it. It would be a sin to throw it away, so put your head into sewing mode and find a purpose for it. What was your vision for it when you produced it?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Thank you all, I think I'll hang it on the wall, it has great memories, I'm attaching a picture of fabric I made with it, "those were the days my friend, we thought they would never end", why I have the fabric beats me, have about 4 yards, can't let it go, laughing at myself,
> 
> Janallyn


Beautiful fabric.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful colors.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I never had the loom, but do have the shuttle as my son found them in an antique store in Seattle.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a little piece of your history, so why not keep it. We all have things that we 'should' part company with, but if it has sentimental value why would we?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful fabric! That needs to be worn......let's all share some ideas for Janallyn!


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm desperately looking for the wonderful person, with the loom, her named started with a P?

Please help me she is in Washington state, my phone crashed again, it's very important, she rarely posts. Any help would be appreciated,

Janallyn

Seriously it is important I contact her


----------

